# Fleas!!!



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Help me! I have tried everything! The beginning of this year, the dogs were over run with ticks. Got them under control, now it seems like they are crawling with flees.

We use frontline, have sprayed with happy jack and i have treated the carpets. We are getting jumped on now. 

We gave the dogs baths last night, and they are still itching. 

Is there anything else we can do? 

Is there anything i can put on the carpet that will not kill us and the dogs along with the fleas?

:help:


----------



## tinman1 (Jan 20, 2009)

We have had great success with liquid Ivory dish soap..this stuff kills a flea instantly..it only kills the live ones, but it works better than anything we have ever used, and it only costs a few dollars a bottle and is very gentle on the dogs..as for the carpeting?there is a powder you can apply then vacuum up that works kind of well..but a flea bomb works the best..then you get to clean the whole house..try the ivory dish soap to get them off the dogs..it has to be liquid ivory dish soap ..mix it real heavy...you will be happy with the results...Ron


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

Use Dawn dishwashing liquid. It works wonders on fleas. You need to vacuum your carpets frequently. Not only do you have fleas, but you have lots of eggs too. You can also try to find some Demon. It is a water soluable powder that you mix up in a sprayer. It works wonders on fleas and roaches too.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You also need to wash and machine dry on hot all of the dog bedding. Outside, you need to mow. I also recommend chickens or guineas. They eat fleas and ticks, grasshhoppers and flies, and anything else that moves.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Are you using Frontline Plus monthly? It should kill the flea eggs too. Vacuum, vacuum, vacuum everything daily, including dogs' bedding. Be sure and discard the bag. Good luck.

I personally hate flea bombs! Who wants all those toxic chemicals and fumes in their house! I repeat - vacuum and Frontline Plus monthly. A bath in Ivory or Dawn dishwashing soap wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Put half a flea collar in the vacuum bag. That will help.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Bomb the house. And the cars/trucks if the dogs go in there too.  BTDT so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is the proccess to eliminate fleas- you have to do all of this for it to be completely effective. First, add garlic to the dogs food and the cats too (just a little will do you...I mix kelp and garlic 1/4 garlic powder to 3/4 kelp and sprinkle the amount you would to season before baking daily)....this takes a few weeks to work though. Meanwhile, wash all bedding (family and pets) , vaccuum all surfaces from floor to waist high..under cushions, the lining at bottom of sofa, hard floors, under area rugs, baseboards, drapes, etc. Vaccuum like this every other day for 3 weeks. My husband loved it years ago when I had fleas as he is a neurotic clean freak...tried telling me we had fleas several times just so I would vaccuum all the time. After you vaccuum you have to dispose of the contents of the cup or burn or seal the bag in plastic. After your first vaccuum run, use a household spray that contains an IGR like Precor. Used to sell sargeant's gold brand at walmart...not sure what they have now but son told me they don't carry that brand anymore- but your looking for a household spray that says IGR or Nylar or Precor on the can and usually says lasts for 210 days. This you only spray once every 8 months or so. I still spray my house twice a year as a precaution with this. This will kill and flea eggs/larva. You still vaccuuum to make sure the ones that did not get hit hatch out and you can vaccuum that up. Now to kill adults you can use DE- it is safe for pets and non-toxic but the dust can be harmful to lungs...so if using this wear a mask and keep pets and children away till dust is settled. I don't use it myself indoors. You can use it outdoors as well or you can use sevin dust outside (easier to find and cheaper). These will need to be reapplied after rain. No need to apply in sunny areas...just ones that get lots of shade. Treat the outside animal housing with a good wash down and the precor spray- wash or dispose of bedding. Personally, I took away all bedding when treating for fleas until I was sure they were gone so I would not have to keep washing or burning it. For the pets...treat all dogs, cats and rabbits (rabbits I don't give garlic, I use a flea spray with low pyrethrins only- no other active ingredients)....to get the current fleas off, bathe in any shampoo and leave on for 10-15 mins. You do not need dawn, but dawn does work faster. I have used that on pups that are really too young for baths so don't want them wet long or for cats (try keeping a suds up cat calm for that long!). I have also used spot ons from walmart in a pinch for the dogs (the cats are allergic to the new drops they have out now, so I use adams flea and tick on them), I get the ones that say they last a month- kills eggs- I prefer a pyrethrins based one with methoprene as the others I have seen skin irritation with. They only last 2-3 weeks but by then the garlic kicks in so no need to reapply. You can also use a ligh bulb over a dish of water (secure the light please)...put a few drops of dish detergent in the water and the fleas will drown. You can also flea comb the pets and take the live fleas and drown them in a cup of water with a couple drops of dish soap. I don't envy you, I have been here a few times over the years. But look at the bright side if you only have a few dogs and/or cats..Bewteen dogs, cats and rabbits I had like 20 animals to treat!

BTW bombs do not work well. They do not get into all the crevices and such that fleas and the eggs are in. I don't waste my money on them. Not to mention the chemicals.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Advantix monthly. We used to battle fleas every year, but NEVER find any since starting to use Advantix monthly. Sorry for sounding like a commercial, but it works like a charm.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

After you do all the washing of dogs, beding, carpet and such....you can put a night lite in a plug in that is close to the floor and put a pan of soapy water under it, the fleas come to the light, land in the water and drown. If your outlets arent close to the floor, set a small lamp with a very small bullb on the floor and put the pans of water under it. No chemicals !!!!!


----------

